# Glass carboy vs. better bottle



## pounder67 (Feb 26, 2011)

So, I've been reading some debates on carboys (glass vs. plastic). Are the Better Bottles really as good as glass? I've been making 1 gal. batches (19) of fruit wine for a year now, but I want to start making some larger volumes with the good recipes. I also got a Riesling wine kit for my birthday, so it's time to step it up. Any thoughts on the Better Bottle?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 26, 2011)

pounder67 said:


> So, I've been reading some debates on carboys (glass vs. plastic). Are the Better Bottles really as good as glass? I've been making 1 gal. batches (19) of fruit wine for a year now, but I want to start making some larger volumes with the good recipes. I also got a Riesling wine kit for my birthday, so it's time to step it up. Any thoughts on the Better Bottle?


If you've been reading the discussions then you probably have all of the info you need to make a decision.

IMO, glass is better than BB for longer term storage. I do have a couple of BBs but none are currently in use. I will be using one next week to receive a Niagara Mist kit from primary. But 2-3 weeks later that kit will head into a glass carboy for a month or so until bottling.

Better Bottles are lighter, less breakable, and good for short term applications. Glass carboys are better for long term storage but more breakable and heavier. When washing/rinsing the glass ones, make sure that you don't use HOT water. Good chance they will crack if there is a large temperature change.

Final note of comparison...I believe that the 6 US gallon Better Bottle is closer to a true 6 USG carboy than the Italian carboys on the market today. I am blessed with some Mexican 6USG carboys that are closer to 6 USG as well.

Good luck no matter which way you go.

Steve


----------



## Flem (Feb 26, 2011)

Steve summed it up very well. Glass for long term storage. Plastic is ok for short term or intermediate use. I use only glass. Another note on the Better Bottles: If you are planning to degas using a vacuum pump, you CANNOT use a Better Bottle---it will collapse it. 
Just a little help in your decision making process. Good luck.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

+1 on everything Steve just said. I also own both glass and BB. I also rack just like Steve does from the primary. I like having the combo of carboys but I would not buy any BB's until I had 4-5 glass carboys depending on the volume of wine you plan on Making.


----------



## deboard (Feb 26, 2011)

While I don't disagree with anything that's been said, I am doing the opposite. I am getting rid of my glass and replacing them with better bottles. It will stay that way until I get a dedicated wine room. I know the chances are low, but 3 gallons of wine letting loose on my closet carpet is not worth chancing, given that it would be the end of my winemaking in the house. 

Now, I don't degas with a vacuum, so I don't have to worry about that yet.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 26, 2011)

deboard said:


> While I don't disagree with anything that's been said, I am doing the opposite. I am getting rid of my glass and replacing them with better bottles. It will stay that way until I get a dedicated wine room. I know the chances are low, but *3 gallons of wine letting loose on my closet carpet is not worth chancing*, given that it would be the end of my winemaking in the house.
> 
> Now, I don't degas with a vacuum, so I don't have to worry about that yet.


deboard:

In that case, don't get the ones with a spigot. I've read a few stories of leakage from them.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2011)

When moving a BB you must be careful when they are full as they will squeeze causing wine to blow out the top.

I'm all glass. That's how I got started and craigslist had glass carboys and that was my path. To each his/her own.


----------



## BobF (Feb 26, 2011)

All glass here. The diff in cost is one-time and over time will be near zero on a per batch basis ...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2011)

BobF said:


> All glass here. The diff in cost is one-time and over time will be near zero on a per batch basis ...



That was one of the big reasons I didn't persue B.B.'s. The price was not that much cheaper. I can get 5 gal. carboys from Italy for $25.00 (unless $ has just gone up). I think the BB was 18-19 bucks each.

For me it was an easy decision.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

cpfan said:


> deboard:
> 
> In that case, don't get the ones with a spigot. I've read a few stories of leakage from them.
> 
> Steve



I agree I would never get one with a spigot. I have also read about many horror stories about them. Carry them by the neck and bottom.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Carry them by the neck and bottom.



Dan, we are discussing better bottles not your kids!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Dan, we are discussing better bottles not your kids!



is that a problem...


----------



## deboard (Feb 26, 2011)

cpfan said:


> deboard:
> 
> In that case, don't get the ones with a spigot. I've read a few stories of leakage from them.
> 
> Steve



I have as well, I avoid them.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 26, 2011)

I know I'm new but I like having both. I use the glass for vacuum stuff but prefer to wash and carry the BB. I'd like to have about 3 of each - just need 2 more glass ones.

Good to know about the spigot. Thought it was a good idea but I don't want to chance leaking. You always learn something here!


----------

